

Revisiting Alice ML - kinetik
http://bluishcoder.co.nz/2014/11/12/revisiting_alice_ml.html

======
srean
This is great news.

I have an increasingly strong feeling that ML is experiencing a second coming,
well probably the first if one looks at mainstream only.

Nowadays I sense a distinct change in the narrative around it. Just about an
year ago a response akin to, "WTF is OCaml, SML. Uggh! such ugly syntax. Why
isnt it more dead already, nobody needs it for web development LOL. Let me
write some Node callbacks" were not that rare. Now it is met with a lot more
genuine curiosity and I think that is just fantastic. I am a little cynical
about the reasons behind this emerging popularity: "Apple endorsed it, now it
makes me look cool" and some misplaced notion that may be they discovered
pattern matching and algebraic datatypes. I dont mind any of that as long as
some of the good ideas find their way into the main stream. This is already
happening.

Let it be time for year of the ML.

A blog post elaborating on the difference between C(oncurrent)ML and AliceML
would be great to have.

